# Bushnell Tour V2 Golf Laser Rangefinder



## kvklay (Jul 5, 2011)

Good stuff I found on amazon....


















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










List Price :$469.95
Amazon Price :$296.01 & this item ships for FREE with Super Saver Shipping.

Product Features

5x magnification
The ultimate rangefinder for tournament play and avid players
Multi-coated optics for excellent light transmission, clarity, and brightness
Scan mode displays multiple ranges while panning
PinSeeker mode allows easy acquisition of the flag without inadvertently capturing background target distances


Amazon.com: Bushnell Tour V2 Golf Laser Rangefinder: Sports & Outdoors


----------

